# What do you really really like about Pokemon?



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 28, 2008)

We've had a topic that was about what frustrates us or makes us mad at Pokemon, so I decided to go for the other side of the coin ^_^ What are your favorite parts of the fanchise?

Personally, I like the endless possibilities. We all know that Pokemon can be taken in nearly any direction (look at all the different ideas fans come up with to do with the games, anime etc.) and that is great. I know that the same formula is often used for official things but when the fans get their hands on it, it's awesome. 

Which brings me to the next thing I like about Pokemon. The diversity within the fandom. It'd be boring if everyone agreed with each other and I like the different opinions everyone has ^_^


----------



## Darksong (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the element of strategy, and the fact that, really, the game doesn't have much of an end. You can do anything you like: Contests, competitive battling, completing the PokéDex, Pokémon breeding...

I also like the fact that you can name your Pokémon anything you like. Little One is a popular name here. I sort of have a motherly personality when it comes to taking care of things younger and smaller than me. :P


----------



## IcySapphire (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the fact there is so many different possibilities--and so many questions that have yet to be answered.

Plus, if you look past the cute creatures, Pokemon can be a very mathmatical game.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 28, 2008)

I like how you can make so many plots out of this same fandom.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 28, 2008)

I like the number of possibilities too - the fact that you can take the same general idea of a world full of people and monsters and turn it into so many different things. It allows for a lot of creative freedom, which is good for the people into fanstuff. :p 

After that I'd say it's the monsters themselves that I like. What would the franchise be without those?


----------



## Autumn (Sep 28, 2008)

Like has been said, the number of sheer possibilities. In various other games I've played, there's only one plot and, aside from a couple different places in the game, only one way to go about beating it.

Pokémon, however, while you still go about beating it the same way, allows for you to pick exactly how hard the game is and exactly _how_ you beat the game. You can try loading your team with Caterpie and attempting to beat the Elite Four, or you can grab your six best Pokémon and go sweep the Elite Four. Same game, but the whole point is to beat it in completely different ways.


----------



## Nope (Sep 28, 2008)

I like how you can do so much to the sprites, you can splice, scratch, recolour etc. etc. There's so much to do!

Oh, and you can make RPGs about Pokémon :3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Sep 28, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> Oh, and you can make RPGs about Pokémon :3


Seconded!
Also, the teams, the battling, the Pokemon _themselves.._
Especially the Pokemon themselves.


----------



## Dannichu (Sep 29, 2008)

How cute they all are :3

And the lifespan of the games - I've never played another game close to the play time on some of my Pokemon games; well over 500 hours on some of them.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 29, 2008)

Competitive battling.


----------



## Twilight (Sep 29, 2008)

I like how it isn't a game where you go up to the enemy and press buttons to defeat them, all the while they're defeating you. I'm not very good at those kind of games and lose often. I also like the plot, the Pokemon and fact that the gameplay almost everywhere.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 29, 2008)

Twilight said:


> I also like the plot


Why? It's pretty worthless in my opinion. I mean, the games are great and all, but when it comes to plot, the Pokémon series has always been quite lacking.



Twilight said:


> and fact that the gameplay almost everywhere.


I don't get this.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 29, 2008)

Lucario, Meowth and Alakazam.

That the games have uncovered the secret of eternal youth; they never get old.

That I don't have WiFi and so no-one can ever find out how much I suck.

Lots besides.


----------



## Daigonite (Sep 29, 2008)

One huge plus for Pokémon - the elements aren't Earth, Water, Fire and Wind.

Also, it's that whole strategy thing. And is that a Beldum? Oh, yes, it is.

Another thing I like about Pokémon is that the characters from the 3rd generation on were pretty much pure epic win.


----------



## Alxprit (Sep 29, 2008)

What I like is that they're nearly impossible to finish. That way I don't stop playing it forever.


----------



## Zeph (Sep 29, 2008)

Daigonite said:


> Another thing I like about Pokémon is that the characters *before* the 3rd generation were pretty much pure epic win.


Fixed...

This'll be a clone of everyone else's post, but I'll say it anyway to make this post not-spammish.

The endlessness, thehuge number of things to do, the free-roaming (Sort of), the balance of cute cuddly furrballs to BIG SPIKEY FIRE-BREATHING MONSTERS RAWR

And so on.


----------



## PichuK (Sep 29, 2008)

Mainly the designs, there's a lot that are fun to draw/doodle.


----------



## Ayame (Sep 29, 2008)

I like the creatures themselves- they're really cool!


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 30, 2008)

I just like all the creatures, really.


----------

